# Your favorite recipes



## Mandy (Nov 20, 2006)

We have recipe threads in all the other categories, so why not this one? What's your favorite recipe? I'm always looking for new exciting dinner ideas. Share your favorites here.


----------



## CraftyKate (Nov 22, 2006)

*Pumpkin Cheesecake*

INGREDIENTS:

    Crust
    * 1 1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs
    * 3 tablespoons sugar
    * 3 tablespoons melted butter
    * 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

    Filling:
    * 2 (8 ounces each) packages cream cheese, softened
    * 1 cup half-and-half or whipping cream
    * 1 cup canned pumpkin
    * 3/4 cup granulated sugar
    * 4 eggs, separated
    * 3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
    * 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
    * 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
    * 1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
    * 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
    * 1/4 teaspoon salt

    Topping:
    * 1 cup sour cream
    * 2 tablespoons sugar
    * 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

PREPARATION:
Combine crust ingredients; press into bottoms and about 2 inches up the sides of a 9-inch springform pan. Bake at 325° for 5 minutes.

In a large mixing bowl, combine cream cheese with cream, pumpkin, sugar, egg yolks, flour, 1 teaspoon vanilla, spices, and salt.


----------



## Teisha (Jan 3, 2007)

*Garden Tomato Salsa *

INGREDIENTS

    * 1/2 sweet onion, chopped
    * 1/2 green bell pepper, coarsely chopped
    * 1/4 cup fresh cilantro
    * 5 slices pickled jalapeno peppers, or to taste
    * 6 fresh tomatoes, quartered
    * 2 teaspoons olive oil
    * 2 teaspoons red wine vinegar
    * 1/2 lime, juiced
    * 1/8 teaspoon salt

DIRECTIONS

1. Place onion, bell pepper, cilantro, and jalapeno peppers into a food processor. Pulse until finely chopped. Add tomatoes, and pulse just a few times until the tomatoes are coarsely chopped. Transfer to a bowl with a tight-fitting lid.

2. In a separate bowl, whisk together olive oil, red wine vinegar, lime juice, and salt.

3. Pour dressing over tomatoes, and stir well. Cover, and refrigerate for at least 1 hour.
[/u]


----------



## copper (Apr 18, 2007)

*Seafood Lasagna*

Prep: 30 minutes
Bake: 25 minutes

Ingredients

    * 1  8-ounce package frozen crab-flavored fish pieces
    * 1/2  cup frozen, peeled, cooked shrimp or one 4-1/2-ounce can        shrimp, drained
    * 2  14-1/2-ounce cans stewed tomatoes, cut up
    * 1/2  cup fresh mushrooms
    * 1/2  teaspoon dried oregano, crushed
    * Dash  salt
    * Dash  pepper
    * 3  tablespoons margarine or butter
    * 3  tablespoons all-purpose flour
    * 1-3/4  cups milk
    * 1  cup shredded Swiss cheese (4 ounces)
    * 1/4  cup dry white wine
    * 8  lasagna noodles, cooked and drained
    * 1/4  cup grated Romano or Parmesan cheese
    *   Fresh oregano (optional)
    * 1/2  teaspoon onion powder

Directions

1. Thaw crab-flavored fish and shrimp, if frozen. Cut or flake fish into bite-size pieces; set fish and shrimp aside.

2. For shrimp sauce, in a medium saucepan combine undrained tomatoes, mushrooms, onion powder, oregano, salt, and pepper. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, uncovered, about 20 minutes or until mixture is thickened. Remove from heat. Stir in shrimp. Set aside.

3. For cheese sauce, in a medium saucepan melt margarine or butter. Stir in flour. Add milk all at once. Cook and stir over medium heat until thickened and bubbly. Cook and stir for 1 minute more. Add Swiss cheese; stir until melted. Stir in crab-flavored fish and wine.

4. In a 2-quart rectangular baking dish, layer half of the shrimp sauce, half of the lasagna noodles, and half of the cheese sauce. Repeat layers. Sprinkle with Romano or Parmesan cheese. Bake, uncovered, in a 350 degree F oven for 25 minutes or until heated through. Let stand for 15 minutes before serving. Garnish with fresh oregano, if desired. Makes 6 to 8 servings.


----------



## copper (Apr 18, 2007)

*Vietnamese Lemon Grass Chicken*


Makes 4 servings
Prep: 15 minutes
Marinate: 1 hour
Roast: 30 minutes


Ingredients
1/4  pound (3 to 4 stalks) lemon grass
1  large shallot, finely chopped
2  tablespoons fish sauce
1  tablespoon peeled and finely chopped galangal or fresh ginger
1-1/2  teaspoons sugar
1/2  teaspoon grated lime peel
2  tablespoons fresh lime juice
1/2  teaspoon red-pepper flakes
8   chicken thighs (2-1/2 to 3 pounds)
   Cooked rice and Chinese green beans (optional)

Directions
1. Remove tough outer peel from stalks of lemon grass (about 2 or 3 layers). Finely chop the white part of the stalks; transfer to large bowl. Add remaining ingredients except chicken, and mash together with wooden spoon to combine. Add thighs and rub mixture all over to coat. Cover and marinate in refrigerator 1 to 24 hours.

2. Line a broiler pan bottom with heavy-duty foil. Arrange oven rack on upper level. Heat oven to 450 degrees F.

3. Transfer chicken to prepared pan. Roast 10 minutes. Reduce oven temperature to 425 degrees F. Roast chicken 20 minutes more, until cooked through. Serve with rice and green beans, if desired. Makes 4 servings.

Nutrition facts per serving:
calories: 555
total fat: 33g
saturated fat: 9g
cholesterol: 191mg
sodium: 472mg
carbohydrate: 8g
fiber: 0g
protein: 53g
calcium: 4%


----------

